# Old Videos I found



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Was going back through my youtube & came across a few old videos I hadn't seen in a while. Brings back some good memories. Some of the quality sucks b/c, this was back in the day before gopro and all the cool new cameras


----------

